# Corn Snakes Danger Level?



## kato (May 12, 2007)

I was just wondering on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being harmless and 10 being Dangerous, how dangerous would you think a yearling Corn snake would be?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

kato said:


> I was just wondering on a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being harmless and 10 being Dangerous, how dangerous would you think a yearling Corn snake would be?


11 :whistling2:


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Fixx said:


> 11 :whistling2:


lol - that's no help really. I am genuinely quite serious.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

-1

Depends what you compare it too.
Compared to 15 crazed drug addicts then -1 :lol2:


----------



## snakes R us (May 24, 2009)

i keep one and i would say 10 they can be very violent and they have small amounts of venom that can knock people out if you get bit hard enough
hahaha takin the piss lol


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

uh...corn snakes are venomous? since when?

I thought they were constricters like all other rat snakes? :-S


----------



## snakes R us (May 24, 2009)

Darbz said:


> uh...corn snakes are venomous? since when?
> 
> I thought they were constricters like all other rat snakes? :-S


nope they are venomous i got bit once and nearly died


----------



## funkypunk (May 14, 2009)

there like a 1, must be one of the friendliest snakes you can get


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

There have been a few dumb answers to my question - very funny lol.

But this is a serious question.


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

snakes R us said:


> nope they are venomous i got bit once and nearly died


lol, funnily enough your not far off,

i had a document a while back on corn snakes and how they were once a vonemous snake. it was written by some proffessor who had done loads of tests etc, apparently if you wre to disect one you can see the venom sacks.

i will find the paper out and post it in the forum during the week.

to answer the OPs question, in my opinion they are a 1 for danger, but then im used to burms and retics etc. the biggest problem you will have with corns is that there better than houdini when it comes to escaping lol


----------



## pasty (Jan 20, 2008)

several snakes in the colubrid family are venomous just no longer retain the delivery system


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Simon

Can I ask in what way you mean?
I have had to assess them for health and safety reasons for the shops - each individual animal must have a risk assessment. Would you like me to send you a copy of the risk assessment?
To me the worse case scenario is that someone could catch salmonella and become very ill or even die, if they had a lowered immune system, so to reduce the risk you educate and utilise good handwashing techniques and hygiene practices. 
As bites tend not to break the skin then infection should not be a risk.
But they could cause undue stress to someone with a fear of snakes.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

Well..shows what I know lol..

I shall run back to the phib section with my tail between my legs :lol2:


----------



## dgreenway2005 (May 4, 2009)

if you are comparing it to a small mouse then 11 but if you are comparing it to yourself then -10, absolutley harmless


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

pasty said:


> several snakes in the colubrid family are venomous just no longer retain the delivery system


Well you learn something new every day :2thumb:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

pasty said:


> several snakes in the colubrid family are venomous just no longer retain the delivery system


I once brought that up at a reptile handling session at a zoo. Haha the guy was not impressed but made me chuckle.

In regards to corn snake - it couldn't kill you. On a comparative level id say it would probably damage you as much as a large rat could.


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

ideally i`d say 1 or 2 depending on various factors but as arule if handled well like any snake and not so as to make it nervous theyre a doddle to keep ive only had 1 aggressive one turned out the male dropped eggs (that was reason and i can understand why she hated me then lol as was protecting her eggs )
but even after settling in after laying eggs, she just hated me (she was prob 36")on the other hand ive had a 5foot plus corn i bought , a snow she was would eat anything up to a medium rat and she was as tame as they come think it really depends on the individual animal, as a rule tho theyre easier as i`ve never been musked by one ,only ever been bit by babies that don`t break the skin anyway


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

only can be dangerous if they latch on to your finger and start eating when their digestive enzymes attack your flesh... 


That'd be a pretty hungry snake. LOL agreed; a mouse +11. yourself, -1.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

dgreenway2005 said:


> if you are comparing it to a small mouse then 11 but if you are comparing it to yourself then -10, absolutley harmless


See I disagree. having recently had my first corn snake bite from a 3 yo fully grown one,I would rather that than a mouse bite. Having been bitten by a number of animals, the only thing that has hurt less was a leopard gecko!


----------

